# Bowfin



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knows where or how I could catch a bowfin? I dont want specific spots. I just do not know what rivers they are present in. I have had some in fish tanks, so Id like to catch a wild one.

Thanks!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Mike,

Let's head up to a spot where they live this summer. It's about 1.5 hours away, would be a fun day trip. It's close to a trout stream, and a northern pike stream too. Maybe a couple day trip?


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Mushijobah said:


> Mike,
> 
> Let's head up to a spot where they live this summer. It's about 1.5 hours away, would be a fun day trip. It's close to a trout stream, and a northern pike stream too. Maybe a couple day trip?


Im in. I still have never caught a pike so maybe take out two birds with one stone.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Same here!


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I never realized there were bowfin in Ohio! I'd like to go on an adventure for some one week this spring or
Summer


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

RBoyer said:


> I never realized there were bowfin in Ohio! I'd like to go on an adventure for some one week this spring or
> Summer
> 
> 
> -Ryan Boyer



A lot of people dont know that they are native in Ohio. I was told that it is kind of like fishing for catfish. I know in my fish tank when I had them, they were very aggressive to other fish but chewed food instead of hammering it. So maybe tough to catch due to them not being aggressive eaters.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I read they are predators they stalk and ambush their prey..... Also read they will live in shallow backwaters of lakes and creeks because they can breathe out of water they can live where most other fish can't 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

hell, if you guys need a third let me know. I have always wanted to catch a bowfin and am always willing to pay for gas and lunch for some good fishing!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ellis Lock in north of Zanesville. I've caught tons of them in there. Go when the water is up and fish in the lock.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Hit up the lake erie marshes, like Metzgers, there's tons of them


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Apparently they are all over the place. I will be staying on South Bass Island in May and I will try the areas around there as well as the Locks out by Zanesville. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

OnTheFly said:


> hell, if you guys need a third let me know. I have always wanted to catch a bowfin and am always willing to pay for gas and lunch for some good fishing!


Might have to meet up and fish around here sometime. If you are a fly fisherman, I have a real fun place to catch some monster bluegills on poppers/spiders.


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Hit up the lake erie marshes, like Metzgers, there's tons of them


x2. I got one bowfishing last year in a lake erie marsh.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

cpr_mike1 said:


> Apparently they are all over the place. I will be staying on South Bass Island in May and I will try the areas around there as well as the Locks out by Zanesville. Thanks for the info guys!


Caught one on SBI a few years ago, SW corner of put in bay


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Let's head up to a spot where they live this summer. It's about 1.5 hours away, would be a fun day trip. It's close to a trout stream, and a northern pike stream too. Maybe a couple day trip?


Make sure you bring your boots or hip waders. It's kind of "marshy" there.

I can catch them quite regulary when I fish for pike or carp.They like meat on the hook whether it's cut shad, cut gills or shrimp. 
They will tear up your tackle too. Very aggressive and a heck of a fighter.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

If your on South Bass go fish Terwillegers Pond. Seined up a few in there when taking classes up there a few years ago.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Haven't caught one but I have seen them swimming in Hoover.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Only Bowfin that I have ever caught was in central florida on a top water plug, very aggresive, and a prehistoric looking fish. Good luck I hope you catch some.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

cpr_mike1 said:


> A lot of people dont know that they are native in Ohio. I was told that it is kind of like fishing for catfish. I know in my fish tank when I had them, they were very aggressive to other fish but chewed food instead of hammering it. So maybe tough to catch due to them not being aggressive eaters.


ive caught one in my life and it absolutely destroyed a buzzbait and it was a second strike, it lunged and completely missed the first time. thought it was a big smallie considering its aggressiveness. muskingum river by the way, right on a sandbar.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Many years ago when Josh was much younger he was wading the backwaters of a cove beside my parents boat house on Lake Fork in TX catching bedding bass when he found a bowfin spawning. He wouldn't leave it alone, kept harassing it and it finally jumped out of the water and hit him in the chest attacking him. Josh sounded like he was being killed by an axe murderer. 

We caught a few down there on shiners and jerkbaits over the years


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

My buddy has a duck pond that has them in there. I've seen them come up and gasp but have never had the chance to fish for them. This pond is about an acre and has been on the property for hundreds of years. Probably natural.

http://www.bowfinanglers.com/oh.html

found this also..


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Many years ago when Josh was much younger he was wading the backwaters of a cove beside my parents boat house on Lake Fork in TX catching bedding bass when he found a bowfin spawning. He wouldn't leave it alone, kept harassing it and it finally jumped out of the water and hit him in the chest attacking him. Josh sounded like he was being killed by an axe murderer.


The famed Milton Troutman (author of Fishes of Ohio) noted Bowfin commonly jump out of the water and attack humans when defending there young, never have heard of a real-life experience though!


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Hahaha i would be hysterical if a fish jumped out of the water at me! Was watching swamp people last night and an Asian carp jumped up and smacked one of the guys steering the boat right in the jewels! Lol those things are violent! 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I didnt realize there were so many guys who have caught bowfin in Ohio. Let alone see one. I have never even caught the slightest glimpse of them. The whole attacking fish story got me to laugh pretty good lol. I bet he thought it was one of those killer snakeheads lol.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

You ever see A Bowfin's eyes.They have lifeless eyes,like A doll's eyes.Until they bite you,and the eyes roll over.Then there's the horrible scream,and the water turns red.And despite all the pounded and hollering,all the Bowfin's come in,and rip you to pieces.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

cpr_mike1 said:


> I bet he thought it was one of those killer snakeheads lol.


Josh knew it was a Bowfin. I told him I thought he should just leave it alone but he kept messing with it. It finally had enough and jumped out of the water and hit him. There were two guys out in a boat a couple hundred yards away that heard him screaming also,they thought he was being killed.

My father and I had a good laugh that morning watching that happen. I have never seen anything like that before or since!!

Years later, same place, when my father was getting older and his eyesight was really poor he was going to lip land one that he caught from the dock on a shiner. I saw what he was getting ready to do and yelled NOOOOOOO!. he thought it was a bass. That would have been ugly, they have some serious teeth.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

yes its a true story I will never forget the way that fish looked at me before it attatcked. It just turned to face me. like it was happening in slow motion, then its back fin started to undulate like a twistertail, then it flared its gills and slowly opened its mouth showing all its needle like teeth, the next thing I know its almost going in the top of my waders! it actually jumped at me twice. I screamed like a little girl yes, but I was only 14 years old!


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Big Joshy said:


> yes its a true story I will never forget the way that fish looked at me before it attatcked. It just turned to face me. like it was happening in slow motion, then its back fin started to undulate like a twistertail, then it flared its gills and slowly opened its mouth showing all its needle like teeth, the next thing I know its almost going in the top of my waders! it actually jumped at me twice. I screamed like a little girl yes, but I was only 14 years old!


HAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I wish I could have been there to see that. Did you have nightmares? They are kind of like water gremlins lol. The one I had was very laid back in my tank. Weird.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

cpr_mike1 said:


> The one I had was very laid back in my tank. Weird.


They only get aggressive (towards people) during spawning/when protecting there young, at least thats what Fishes of Ohio says.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> yes its a true story I will never forget the way that fish looked at me before it attatcked.


Think I found the pic of little joshy's close encounter .


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I catch them in the Licking below Dillon pretty regularly fishing for catfish. On cut shad . Weve actually caught some pretty big ones outta there. Caught one last june when the water was up that was pushin 30 inches. I think there awesome . American snakeheads


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks net! U really think im as fat as dennis nedry!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Tusc. River and Killbuck creek have good populations of bowfin. I catch them in the tusc. on about anything. Nightcrawlers, chubs, rogues, tubes, cranks, spinnerbaits....


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

acklac7 said:


> They only get aggressive (towards people) during spawning/when protecting there young, at least thats what Fishes of Ohio says.


That would make sense. Thanks man.



Net said:


> Think I found the pic of little joshy's close encounter .


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!



Joey209 said:


> I catch them in the Licking below Dillon pretty regularly fishing for catfish. On cut shad . Weve actually caught some pretty big ones outta there. Caught one last june when the water was up that was pushin 30 inches. I think there awesome . American snakeheads


Do they put up a good fight? I imagine a 30 incher would be fun. I mean they are practically all muscle arent they?



fishing_marshall said:


> Tusc. River and Killbuck creek have good populations of bowfin. I catch them in the tusc. on about anything. Nightcrawlers, chubs, rogues, tubes, cranks, spinnerbaits....


I am going to have to make my way north to try it out sometime this year.


----------



## JKadam (Apr 4, 2011)

I've caught several using a bit of night crawler on a floating jig head with a split shot up the line. They hit that quick!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Killbuck creek tends to flood alot and there's miles and miles of back water and swamps. They all hold them damn bowfin. I hate them but they put up a good fight. More teeth then a chainsaw and they sure do tear up a swim or twister tail.


----------



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

RBoyer said:


> Hahaha i would be hysterical if a fish jumped out of the water at me! Was watching swamp people last night and an Asian carp jumped up and smacked one of the guys steering the boat right in the jewels! Lol those things are violent!
> 
> 
> -Ryan Boyer


yep i seen thet thursday night.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

i've been told that mogadore res. has bowfin in it... i don't fish there to much so i've never seen them... so i thought maybe this summer i head to the backwaters and try catching them... i was told shallow slack still water is the best place to find them...


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

Jackson Lake in Oakhill,Ohio is full of them Got some big ones in trere 2


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

I got this one in Michigan last year. I have to admit that I was a little dissapointed at first thinking I had a monster walleye or pike. Fought like hell and slimed the heck out of the boat. But still, it was my first and only which makes him kinda special. If you do find some, make sure you're holding that rod tight!


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

tvfisherman said:


> I got this one in Michigan last year. I have to admit that I was a little dissapointed at first thinking I had a monster walleye or pike. Fought like hell and slimed the heck out of the boat. But still, it was my first and only which makes him kinda special. If you do find some, make sure you're holding that rod tight!


He looks THICK. To be honest I am one of those guys that like to catch multiple species whenever I hit the water. I dont really like targeting but I do when I am going for smallies.


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

cpr_mike1 said:


> He looks THICK. To be honest I am one of those guys that like to catch multiple species whenever I hit the water. I dont really like targeting but I do when I am going for smallies.


I want to say he went about 24 or 25 inches and I don't know how much he weighed but I can tell you he was pure muscle.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

cpr_mike1 said:


> Might have to meet up and fish around here sometime. If you are a fly fisherman, I have a real fun place to catch some monster bluegills on poppers/spiders.


Yeah just let me know, I have been needing to break out my three weight I have had tucked away since this summer and nothing is better than slaying slab gills on the fly. Speaking of fly-fishing anyone ever caught a bowfin on the fly? I imagine you would need a leader tied for some toothy critters.


----------

